
Nano-spike catalysts convert carbon dioxide directly into ethanol (2016) - spullara
https://www.ornl.gov/news/nano-spike-catalysts-convert-carbon-dioxide-directly-ethanol
======
DrScump
Very interesting stuff! They don't quantify how much energy goes into the
process but imply that it is best suited to electricity-surplus situations to
balance the grid (e.g. near solar facilities during daytime, wind farms during
windy periods, etc.)

Paper:

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/slct.201601169/fu...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/slct.201601169/full)

